# Concealed Carry Permit.



## IKE (Nov 20, 2017)

This is why I carry a handgun.......


----------



## terry123 (Nov 20, 2017)

Me too!!


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 20, 2017)

IKE said:


> This is why I carry a handgun.......
> 
> View attachment 44878


I carry too, but I don't need any stinking permit because I live in Wyoming.  Oklahoma allows me to carry without a permit as well because they require out of state people to meet the requirements of their home state.

When are you folks going to get constitutional carry?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_carry

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_carry_in_the_United_States


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks to NY City, I doubt that upstate NY will never be allowed. Even CCPs are hard to get.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Thanks to NY City, I doubt that upstate NY will never be allowed. Even CCPs are hard to get.


We are in the Finger Lakes region of NY and my Husband has one.  Of course he got it many years ago when there was less to be afraid of


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 20, 2017)

I got mine when I worked nights alone in a 10-story building, with the permission of my employers and the building manager.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 20, 2017)

IKE said:


> This is why I carry a handgun.......
> 
> View attachment 44878



That's great. But what about the young ones that can't carry and too small to run from a bullet.?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 20, 2017)

He probably thinks children are like the pop-up mushrooms in the Mario games.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 20, 2017)

I live in Arizona, no permit required to carry concealed.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2017)

It's quite ironic that way out in the tulies where there's nobody around, conceal carry/open carry are usually permitted. 

 But, in the big cities where the psycho predictors are stumbling over each other to get to victims, no type of self protection is allowed...at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

You can only get one here if you have had someone threaten you and it may have to be documented, too.  Sheez.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> It's quite ironic that way out in the tulies where there's nobody around, conceal carry/open carry are usually permitted. But, in the big cities where the psycho predictors are stumbling over each other to get to victims, no type of self protection is allowed...at all.



That's for sure.  In this part of the "boondocks", I am aware of only one murder, within 50 miles, in the 15 years we've lived here.  Yet, when I listen to, or read the news, in this States 3 largest cities, it is the rare day when their isn't a shooting.  Those who think the police can protect them need to remember one basic thing..."when danger is only seconds away, the police are only minutes away".

It's not the guns, rather it is the warped people which present the danger.  The drug and street gang members, and the mentally disturbed, present the greatest dangers.  Even though local gun carry rules are quite relaxed, I have never seen anyone walking around with a firearm....other than hunters in the woods, during deer season.  Out here, the police spend most of their time patrolling the roads looking for drunks, or responding to nuisance barking dog complaints.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2017)

> .."when danger is only seconds away, the police are only minutes away".



So true.   The best police investigations cannot bring a crime victim back from the dead.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

I live in Cali. Strict rules here, but ask me if I care. 

I do it anyway.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 21, 2017)

I was in a local Walmart a few years ago when some jackass decided he needed to kill his ex who worked there because how dare she leave his abusive derriere. A shopper with a concealed weapon pulled out his gun and killed the jackass. I walked away thinking that was an excellent reason for concealed carry.


----------



## IKE (Nov 21, 2017)

Don M. said:
			
		

> "when danger is only seconds away, the police are only minutes away".



True.

I have nothing but the utmost respect for police officers but compared to the civilian population they are spread pretty thin.

I believe I recall reading once that the average response time for "emergency" calls in metropolitan areas is somewhere between 4 and 11 minutes.

Stop and think about it....if you hear someone breaking into your home or if you're out and see what you feel are a couple of thugs walking towards you, even if you have the time to call 911 more than likely by the time the police arrive all they'll be needed for is to fill out a 'after the fact' police report.

I have several concealed and loaded handguns scattered through the house, a ADT alarm system and I always carry when I leave home......I try to be as prepared as I can to avoid being referred to as the "deceased victim" on the 6 o'clock evening news.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't own a gun but I'm pro gun.  In reality, if someone broke into my home while I was sleeping, my only chance of surviving would be a gun...the killer isn't going to wait while I dial 911 and even if I heard the intruder, and called 911, police still wouldn't get to me in time...the intruder is in my home and the police are in their cars somewhere.

I do have a security system and Pickles the barking dog who barks if anyone is within a block of my house but still...

Although Fresno has a lot of gang related murders, probably a couple every day, I live in the part of town that is low crime so I'm not too worried.  I do avoid Central Fresno though.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 21, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I don't own a gun but I'm pro gun.  In reality, if someone broke into my home while I was sleeping, my only chance of surviving would be a gun...the killer isn't going to wait while I dial 911 and even if I heard the intruder, and called 911, police still wouldn't get to me in time...the intruder is in my home and the police are in their cars somewhere.
> 
> I do have a security system and Pickles the barking dog who barks if anyone is within a block of my house but still...
> 
> Although Fresno has a lot of gang related murders, probably a couple every day, I live in the part of town that is low crime so I'm not too worried.  I do avoid Central Fresno though.



In reality the first line of defense is a dog.  They are amazing creatures and will die if they have to, to protect their territory and their owners.

The gun? Well if it was me and I wanted to protect my home it would be a shotgun.  Even a near miss is effective and the noise is enough to scare the most determined burglar.

But we don't give enough credit, (if you want to call it that) to the modern burglar.

They are not stupid.  They wait until no one is home.  They case the joint if there is something there they really want.  It's not random pickings.

They pull up in a moving van they rented and the neighbors don't even get suspicious.  

And they make sure to steal any guns they can find.  Thousands are stolen every year.

For me, living in an apartment is safer.  We are forbidden to let anyone in that we don't know.

The worst is travelling out of town and staying in a motel or vacationing in a foreign country in my opinion.

If they see foreign license plates on a vehicle, that becomes a target because they know you aren't going to stick around to prosecute.

We have had so many incidents of Canadian tourists in Mexico and also in the U.S.

Even to the point of being blamed for a murder in a hotel and held by the police.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 21, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I was in a local Walmart a few years ago when some jackass decided he needed to kill his ex who worked there because how dare she leave his abusive derriere. A shopper with a concealed weapon pulled out his gun and killed the jackass. I walked away thinking that was an excellent reason for concealed carry.



Ouch! What if you shot the wrong guy?


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> In reality the first line of defense is a dog.  They are amazing creatures and will die if they have to, to protect their territory and their owners.
> 
> The gun? Well if it was me and I wanted to protect my home it would be a shotgun.  Even a near miss is effective and the noise is enough to scare the most determined burglar.
> 
> ...



My dog may alert me but he sure won't save me....he's a wiener dog, a mini.

As for burglary, that's not what worries me...I could care less, it's being killed or tortured that scares me.

If I did come home and find my home had been burglarized, that would make me go out and buy my first gun.

My late husband had lots of guns and rifles but I never owned one.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Ouch! What if you shot the wrong guy?



How is that possible? No one else in Walmart that day was holding a knife to that woman's throat. People moved back instead of crowding forward, so the shooter had a clear shot.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 21, 2017)

I cannot understand why certain people oppose people's defending themselves and others.  I wonder if they identify with criminals.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 21, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> How is that possible? No one else in Walmart that day was holding a knife to that woman's throat. People moved back instead of crowding forward, so the shooter had a clear shot.



You didn't mention the circumstances. People move around. He could have missed.


----------



## 911 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pennsylvania is an open carry State, but I have only ever seen two people open carry. I have no problem with people who are legally eligible to carry a concealed weapon, so long as they have a permit. But, if a driver gets stopped by any police officer, I would advice him/her to have their hands on top of the steering wheel and to advise the officer or Trooper that he is armed or that he has a weapon in the vehicle.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> You didn't mention the circumstances. People move around. He could have missed.



People got the heck out of the way so he didn't miss. No one wanted to get near the crazy guy who was screaming and waving a big knife around.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 21, 2017)

911 said:


> Pennsylvania is an open carry State, but I have only ever seen two people open carry. I have no problem with people who are legally eligible to carry a concealed weapon, so long as they have a permit. But, if a driver gets stopped by any police officer, I would advice him/her to have their hands on top of the steering wheel and to advise the officer or Trooper that he is armed or that he has a weapon in the vehicle.



My understanding New Mexico is pretty lenient about carry permits if you're not using your gun to commit a crime. I was working in a law office when I got my concealed carry permit because they wanted everything legal and above-board, and I agreed.

I got stopped one night and that's exactly what I did. Both hands on the steering wheel, "I have a gun in the car." 

"Where is it?" 

"In my bag on the passenger side floor."

They got my bag and checked the gun, maybe to see if it was safe. They saw it had a trigger guard and put it back in the bag.

They didn't ask to see my carry permit, but I showed it to them anyway. I don't think they cared that much about it.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 21, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> They didn't ask to see my carry permit, but I showed it to them anyway. I don't think they cared that much about it.


New Mexico has no permit requirements for vehicle carry.


----------

